# How Many Watches Do You Own?



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just wondered how many watches you folks own and if you actually use them all?

I have 3 of which one is not running and will buying one more soon for hols.

1. Tommy hilfigure - bought for me by my wife and has sentimental value.

2. Seiko given to me by my dad and well used! Not running but again has sentimental value.

3. Recently purchased omega seamaster aqua terra. Always wanted top watch brand.

I think an omega po will be added at some point and maybe a few other cheaper watches :0)


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Current collection is 9. Quite a variety- listed on my signature.

They do all get worn: I tend to wear a different one every day. Sometimes I change during the day! Today for example, I was wearing my Omega f300 for work, and put on my Mako XL when I got home and changed.

Some days if I'm working from home in the study, I will change every hour or so, just because I can (my watch boxes are in here... and tempt me!)

I may just be odd though.


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha!!! That's funny. If you have them then go for it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

At the moment, 18

3 pocket and 15 wrist

Of the 15 wristwatches, 3 quartz and 12 mechanical

Of the 12 mechanical:

2 modern and 10 vintage

2 automatic and 10 manual wind

They all get used, some more than others. :buba:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

6 at the moment. All get worn except one which I inherited from my Great grandfather and am scared to wear due to how fragile it is.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just two but I am working on it. A Rotary bought for me a while ago and Citizen Primo purchased last week. Diver next, a Divex or Seiko.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

Orient Mako for a Diver may be worth a look. I love mine plus it came with a rubber strap also


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yellow Mako in its natural habitat!


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I've got about 60 now, about 15 of which I use regularly.......I must thin them out a bit..


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

That yellow Mako is quality


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Regans said:


> That yellow Mako is quality


Purely a pool and beach beater. It lives in my sports bag and I wear it for swimming every day (and occasionally for hiking/camping). Wouldn't dream of wearing a diver to work or going out. Perfect holiday watch, though.


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't imagine I'd ever have move than 7 watches... May be wrong though!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Regans said:


> That yellow Mako is quality


I agree, the red and blue bezel puts me off the other one a little.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Presently 4. I favor Japanese solar. All are worn/rotated. None are divers.

Citizen Eco-Drive BL1181-56LT PC with E760 movement (JDM model now discontinued)

Citizen Eco-Drive BM7100-59E with E111 movement

Casio Waveceptor/Solar WVA470 with module 5052

Seiko 6M26-8050, JDM model discontinued 1999 (as seen in my avatar)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t actually know, probably in the region of 200.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi way to many I still trying to get them down a bit I have lost count but its a lot ,but then I see something I like and off we go again.all the best woody77 .


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Seven at present plus three pocket watches. Three autos - Seiko SKX 007, Seiko Sarb017, 0&W M7, one manual- Precista CAF, three quartz- CWC SBS, Pulsar G10, Suunto X-lander.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

broken guzzi said:


> Seven Ten at present plus including three pocket watches.


Fixed that for you!


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha Ha, Cheers, I should have put seven wristwatches :lol:


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

7 for me... I wear 6 regularly... 2 autos, 4 hand wind + 1 quartz

I remember saying when I first joined this forum that I didn't see the point in owning more than 3... It's a slippery slope I tell ya!


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

200 watches! Lol that's madness...


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Around fifteen at present

I seem only to wear four of them regularly though

I should make time to change watches more regularly, they just sit in boxes.

Paul.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stuno1 said:


> 200 watches! Lol that's madness...


hi its not that bad imho .I think that oneday his services watches may end up in a museum .all the best woody77.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuno1 said:


> 200 watches! Lol that's madness...


Total  :lol:



woody77 said:


> hi its not that bad imho .I think that one day his services watches may end up in a museum .all the best woody77.


Thanks for that vote of confidence Woody & yes, hopefully one day they might do


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s an awkward question. I got some in the lounge (3 boxes), some in the study (3 boxes), some on top of the fridge (it varies), some in my bedroom and then more in the 710â€™S chamber. Not sure how many there are in her room as I have not been in for a while.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Only 3 at the moment, working on that though!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

36. Boom.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

After a few years of flipping my breitlings a have 2 seawolf and blackbird.

Seawolf sporty and blackbird more of a dressy watch.

Col.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

6 "real" watches:

2 autos (Oris Artelier Pointer, Steinhart Ocean 2) and 2 quartz (Citizen Eco-drive & Rotary) for normal wear

2 handwound dress watches (14k 1959 Longines Mystery Dial, 9k 1970 Omega)

A lot of old Soviet/Eastern Bloc/Chinese watches, mostly broken + bunch of cheap Swiss novelty/fashion brand quartz. + crappy casio resin watch for the gym.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

10....and that's way too many!....only three get worn on a regular (weekend) basis....my Casio beater is worn from Monday to Friday.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> 6 "real" watches:
> 
> 2 autos (Oris Artelier Pointer, Steinhart Ocean 2) and 2 quartz (Citizen Eco-drive & Rotary) for normal wear
> 
> ...


Hey Jeremy, that last line of yours sounds like a mate of mine name of Chris, finest collection. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

roughly a hundred or so, 70% mechanical 30% quartz (mainly lcd's from the 70s/80s) nearly all my mechanicals are vintage except for a monster,frankenmonster, skx0011 ,and a few ruskies


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe 300 or 400. They keep turning up.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

2/3hundred fifty or so I wear regularly others on and off and a few probably50 or so that are in the repair box.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I try to keep mine down to the ten spaces in my main watch box but I do that by not counting my G-Shocks that I keep in another couple of plastic towers , or the watches that need servicing, or are away being serviced, or the ones that my son or nephew have 'borrowed', ..... so... ten ... give or take thirty or so.. :mda:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I think Ive got about a dozen. I tend to wear them all too, though some more than others!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The 5 listed in m'sig. Always thinking about flipping, refreshing, rationalising. Every waking minute.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Trigger said:


> The 5 listed in m'sig.	Always thinking about flipping, refreshing, rationalising.	Every waking minute.


My name is Trigger... and I am a watchaholic. :yes:

I think I am too. Sometimes I think about he next one before the one I've just bought has even arrived...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i have about 5

dozen.

and another in the post!

sadly probably 20% haven't been worn for a year or more. I have often thought about selling the lot and buying one special watch, but we all know that it would only start again. I think a Breguet type XXI might be the 'one', but so might a Glashutte Senator or a Patek or a birth year Rolex Sub or a .....


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> i have about 5
> 
> dozen.
> 
> ...


Didnt think they made subs in the 20s :tongue2:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

ruddy cheek! these whippersnappers...


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Only 5 :-( will be on a well known auction site at dinner though with the plan to up this to 6!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep. My constant flipping has resulted in quite a skewed sense of how long I've had any particular watch. When I decided to flip the Omega SMP I had, I was surprised to discover that it had only been a few months since I bought the damn thing. The same applied to the Rolex Oysterdate. The exact same phenomenon has occurred now that I have decided to flip my Oris ProDiver. I had a sense that I bought the watch quite a while back but it's actually only about four or five months. Absolutely bonkers. Next on the agenda is a nice Breitling, Super Ocean most probably. If I keep it for six months I'll be setting some sort of record. At the moment I can't see me flipping the other four but that could change easily enough.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ask me tomorrow


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

60 in display cases,got knows how many i`ve got kicking about the house.some in different drawers,some on window sills and on my desk.

It`s an illness.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> sadly probably 20% haven't been worn for a year or more.


The answer is to go double-wristed & change watches frequently during the day


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Some of you have far too many watches!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuno1 said:


> Some of you have far too many watches!


No one actually needs to own more then one watch & these days with almost every piece of electronic equipment including a clock of some kind no one really needs a `watch` at all :wink2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Stuno1 said:


> Some of you have far too many watches!


No such thing as too many watches - How dare you even suggest such a thing! :lol:


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a small collection of 5, but soon to be seven. Incoming is a Tag Aquaracer, and a FFF Homage.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Stuno1 said:


> Some of you have far too many watches!


I get enough of that kind of talk from my 710.I don`t expect it on a watch forum.How dare you Sir.Wash your mouth out. :shocking:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

33 at present but I keep seeing stuff I like so when funds allow there'll be more no doubt....)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > 6 "real" watches:
> ...


oooiii i resemble that remark    except i havent got a casio :tongue2: :tongue2:

2 vintage omegas, now upto 20 vostocks, obris morgan nevon, divex 500m, orient mako xl(orange faced) and a load of chinese tat............. about 60 in all and three waiting for delivery :yes: :yes:


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

About 32 fully working, inc 13 Russian. Plus a load that need fixing inc 5 Seiko's, 1 Russian and a few allsorted, smiths, guildhall, Mortimer. Plus a load of Russian movements.


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Stuno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you have far too many watches!
> ...


lol. i plan to have between 5 and 10.


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

I currently have 5, A Casio, 2 Accurists, A rotary sub and a G Shock. Next up a Christopher Ward Trident hopefully.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm, I donÂ´t actually remember a few...

- One Casio Seiko (edit) dress watch that IÂ´ve had since I was like 18 (first "proper" watch) which I never wear any more (shame... I need to get that one out and dust it off!).

- Seiko SKX171 modified with a SKX007 bezel - rarely use as itÂ´s not so accurate, but itÂ´s damn cool looking 

- Casio Gulfman G-Shock 200m

- Timex Ironman 100m

- Casio G-Shock DW-6900 project stealth (waiting for a part, then I can put it back together again). Looking forward to that one!

- Rotary chronograph (gone off this watch and will probably sell it off at some point, itÂ´s too "dressy" for my taste and itÂ´s on a leather strap)

Mainly I just stick on the Timex 100m at the moment as itÂ´s sooo practical with its large display and lightweight! 

DonÂ´t have any pictures, maybe IÂ´ll get some when IÂ´m back at home! Ciao all!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I have 15 but at one time was over 50. Consolidated the collection into : Work and Dress - 4, Chronographs -3 Divers -4 - Others ( weekend , gardening non flashy occasions and holidays when I'm roughing it - 4 . Took me years to get this stage and not sure I'll stick to it !


----------



## baycho (Jun 18, 2013)

I've got 7-8 contemporary (mainly divers) and 5-6 vintage Seikos...


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

I only have 1 "proper" watch, being a Breitling Blackbird.

But I also have a Fossil stainless steel watch, a storm watch (which is technically automatic, just a crap one :lol, and a Rotary Chrono which looks suspiciously like a Rolex Daytona, although not quite as nice...


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Around 110+ working and keeping time, dating from 1919 (gold Waltham trench style) to 1970s plus a new ORIS BC Date Pointer.

Another 10 or so that need an overhaul, including a 1913 Ingersoll Wrist.

Then I have around 20+ pocket watches and 5 or 6 stopwatches.

Oh, and a Movado pocket slide Ermeto watch.

Is that too many?

I don't count the the quartz ones I have as I don't really think of them as 'proper' watches. I've not worn a quartz watch since the day I started collecting around 15 years ago. If it doesn't 'tick', it doesn't go on my wrist. But it's all a matter of personal taste and choice.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

When the men in white coats still considered me to be sane (before joining this forum) I just had a 10 year old Seiko kinetic pepsi diver, a Zenith Rainbow (automatic) and a Waltham full hunter from 1918 which I inherited from my grandfather (that sits in a cabinet).

Then one day over the summer I found this forum and started to get more interested especially in Seikos. Got another kinetic diver from Creation and then saw some of the 100th anniversay limited editions and the brain seemed to snap!

First added the SRG012 premier kinetic, then just had to get the Grand Seiko numbered 20th anniversay quartz SBGX103G. Thought that would be enough for any man until I saw a post about the Blue Monster - but when I started looking at that (SRP455) I found the Baby Tuna (SRP453K1) and added that to the collection.

I really have enough variety now but still get tempted. There is a very nice kinetic GMT with a blue face which I have not been able to find yet at a decent price and the Astron solar GPS looks rather tasty - especially the Kintaro Hattori limited edition but the Â£3k UK price tag puts me off - but if I can get one fat a decent discount from the USA then may not be able to resist.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

40-50?

Heres just the Seiko divers....


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Just counted mine as I had no idea how many I've got.

All wristwatches, I have 14 in my display boxes, one not working. I wear these as the mood takes me.

In a drawer, I have another 10 and these consist of limited edition Swatch watches, plus advertising givaways, etc.

Still more on my wanted list that I will try to get before I retire. ldman:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Four or five hundred I think


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Currently have 30 pocket watches and two spare Elgin 6s movements looking for new cases. Oh and a Casio Waveceptor that I can actually wear without getting aggravated RSI wrist problems due to its light weight. Love the thing. Keeps me exactly on time doing my college run pickups when I'm driving a coach. I can't see the interior clock on the coach. I can't use the mobile phone as a time checker as it's illegal to do so when driving and I won't rely on the tachograph clock - there are times when it appears to have a mind of its own!! So the Casio fits the bill perfectly as it is synchronised with the atomic clock.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Down to about 6, I think.. :think: ......thank goodness!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Over 60 don't dare to count them all, might stop me buying another.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Four or five hundred I think


Great stuff, I have hope


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Four or five hundred I think


Thank goodness - someone with a more serious affliction than me. ;-)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t actually know, probably in the region of 200.


I find it quite ironic, that as an ex psychiatric nurse, (...and big respect, Mac.... :notworthy: ) you think it's quite normal to have a stache of 200+ watches................  .....hope you take this post in the manner it was posted...ie...pure jest! :thumbup:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t actually know, probably in the region of 200.
> ...


To be fair, I'm sure Mac had a lot more than that a few years ago, so he has actually cut down a bit and is exercising a little more moderation now (sorry, I couldn't resist that







).

As for myself, I'm down to a grand total of just four now - a far cry from the dizzy heights of the seven I think I had at one time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t actually know, probably in the region of 200.
> ...


You think that`s weird? :huh:

I could tell you tales of some of the `unusual` things people I`ve come across have `collected` :shocking: :yucky: but though I`m retired I`m still bound by confidentiality :shutup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Seven, eight if you count the cheapo Casio Waveceptor that keeps them all honest.

Supposed to be six - the Seiko 009 needs to go.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Right hear we go

Tag heuer gulf edition

Tissot v8

Mervos chronograph

Herma Le Mans

Ingersoll gem pilot

Lanco fon

I think it's fair to say at the moment lol


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah...I'm down to around 6 now.....thank God for that! :lol:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This type of thread and this pix never get old...:



And then this one for the pure enormity of the quality, and quantity - not to mention cost!!!



Me...? Just shy of 200, but always looking for the next one(s). 4 incoming as we speak.


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

When I joined this forum c2 months ago, I thought anyone with more than 2 or 3 watches was mad.

I'm now up to 9 including some cheap Casio beaters.

This madness is infectious I tell you !


----------



## james.uk (May 9, 2003)

Somewhere between 30 and 40.... Lost track to be honest!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> This type of thread and this pix never get old...:
> 
> 
> 
> ....snip......


Haha, fantastic. I was waiting for the bed shot, love that photo.

I must go and count mine but I think its around 50, half accys half divers.

Andy


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Hadn't actually thought about it for a while so was a bit surpised to find I've managed to acumulate 30 of the blighters! Nothing compared to many on this thread but it is amazing how they mount up.

22 in the 'collection' i.e those I've actively gone on the hunt to find of which:

19 vintage - 17 Omegas with a Seiko and a Certina thrown in,

2 modern mechanicals; Rolex, Seiko

1 modern quartz - Citizen Eco drive

8 that were mostly given as presents before (and after) the collecting bug hit:

2 modern dressy mechanicals - Oris & Raymond Weil

3 G-Shocks

3 modern quartz; Mondaine, Swiss Army and Boccia

All 30 get worn and enjoyed (some more than others admittedly) most of which I'd never part with unless the wolf really came knocking and some of which will be with me for the duration (a couple for sentimental reasons and a couple because they epitomise why I stared collecting).

Worryingly I've got about 5 more that finances permitting are definitely 'on the list' and about another 10 that I'd class as nice to get.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm hovering back around the 60 mark, but at least 20 (plus projects) are on e.bay waiting for new homes, so my current 'collection' likely consists of about 30-35.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Should we form a support group? It's obviously an affliction which some of us need help with.

I bought another one on ebay two weeks ago - I felt better for a few days, today I started looking at watches on ebay again....

Any suggestions for a cure?


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yeah...I'm down to around 6 now.....thank God for that! :lol:


Could you tell me what treatment you had to achieve that low number?

Even the thought of selling some of my 100+ brings me out in a cold sweat.

:wallbash:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not sure if pocket watches come into this but I have about 40 of them, some of which need attention to put back into working condition and I am now the proud owner of TWO wristwatches - a Casio Waveceptor for my day to day use and courtesy of Woody77 an Accurist Millennium 2000 in blue.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bones said:


> Any suggestions for a cure?


Yes, every time you get the urge to buy another watch tell the 710 (wife/girlfriend), she`ll put a stop to all that silly nonsense in a flash :blow: :lol:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bones said:


> Could you tell me what treatment you had to achieve that low number?


Probably a member of a support group that the rest of us don't know about yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm up to 6 now..only been collecting a couple of months and my bank account is heaving :lol:


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for a cure?
> ...


Wrong! No good! About three years ago I told my wife I was going to stop buying any more vintage watches, - here response:

"Why don't you buy a really nice one for yourself, what about that ORIS you like?"

So I went to the jewellers and purchased an ORIS Big Crown Pointer Date.

Are there any drugs that would help....?

:yahoo:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

foztex said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > This type of thread and this pix never get old...:
> ...


Cool I thought I had a problem. :notworthy:


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

I've only got the one... which I bought this week.

About another 50 in my eBay watch list though!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

update on my lot then-- im up to 77 now with 2 incoming :thumbup:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

18 and I thought I had a problem.

But after seeing some numbers here, I'm clearly not trying hard enough.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Currently have 67, 2 for sale on eBay, 6 waiting for sale and 3 waiting for delivery I had bought the last few days. (One a Seiko 6m13 - looking forward to that one. :yes: )

I find one of the problems with being a "collector" is the number I own changes fairly often,(It keeps going up :big_boss: )


----------



## rustyarchs (Nov 25, 2013)

2, a simple ecodrive and a hamilton ventura (elvis fan) and that watch has let me to here possibly a hobby collecting more lol

oops forgot the michael kors watch im currently wearing, it was a gift and not that special so forgive me for forgetting


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

This is my latest addition:








<img src=]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7433/11573983495_c0ae751fc3.jpg' alt='11573983495_c0ae751fc3.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11573983495/" rel="external nofollow">Seiko 5 cal7S26C 01[/URL] by ashleybones, on Flickr

Had it for Christmas and am very impressed. I love the clear, military style dial and the transparent back revealing the movement.

Despite costing less than Â£60 it keeps amazing time, losing about 4 secs per day.

Cosmetically, the movement does not look sophisticated but closer inspections shows the components appear nicely manufactured and well built.

PS: This issue of trying to post an image on this forum is really pissing me off. Whichever method I try, whichever type of link I use, the image fails to display. Can anyone offer an explanation? I can't be the only person having problems!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm just about to start box number 8.

At 24 per box, that's 168 and still increasing. :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

12 wrist and two pocket ... a good number because each gets some wrist time!


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Bones, check out a post started in the photography section on 24th December titled Test, it has a step by step guide which is really helpful.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87716&hl=&fromsearch=1

When I joined this forum in November I had about 25 ish. Despite selling over 10 of them I now have roughly 50 including about 4 pocket watches. So much for trimming my collection down.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just had a quick count up out of interest, and the numbers are:

RLT purchases or trades - 12

RLT freebies - 5

Ebay purchases, Used - 9

Ebay purchases, New - 7

New from high street shops - 3

Total = 36


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't know exactly, but I'm on the hunt for the next


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

I have six, an Omega seamaster, 2 Seiko, 1 Steinhart OVM, 1 Orient 'BLUE MAKO' and a Citizen promaster currently looking at adding a Titoni


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

I have two, a Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk purchased brand new last year and an Oris 7429 purchased in 1992. The later needs a new wrist band and a good service!


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Muddy D said:


> Bones, check out a post started in the photography section on 24th December titled Test, it has a step by step guide which is really helpful.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87716&hl=&fromsearch=1
> 
> When I joined this forum in November I had about 25 ish. Despite selling over 10 of them I now have roughly 50 including about 4 pocket watches. So much for trimming my collection down.


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

10. Simples.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have got 7 my favourites are a Lady's Yachtmaster, a Tudor I bought from Mach and an old Hamilton i got from Roy.

My day to day watch is a CWC G10 or a Maratc / Timex I "borrowed" from the other half


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmm, I'm entering a strange world! 

Quite amazed to learn what goes on out there.

Well, I currently have 4 'of this time' watches, two of which were purchased in the last couple of months - A Swiss Army Brand Delta, A Tag FI, Omega Seamaster Planet Earth (orange bezel) and a MontBlanc Star.

In addition, I just came across what transpires to be a Cronel, I think a 461, which I recall buying when much younger and only because it had a blue dial, plus my late parents Oris watches, which I suspect are better quality than I believed, if only because mum's was gold plated (from the tiny writing on the reverse). Also have what I believe is a GISA? also with a blue dial, which again would have been the reason I bought it way back. I can't make out the version, but on the back it does state its anti-magnetic and also electronically timed and diamond tooled (none of which I understand). I've also got my grandfathers Smith Empire pocket watch. With the exception of the pocket watch, they all still work but badly need cleaning and a service.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

It started well, things turn quickly. I have more have than I envisaged when it began. About 70.


----------

